#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Projeto da torre e pararaio

## zerubao

Opa. Tudo bem?

Estamos disponibilizando gratuitamente para você o Projeto da Torre Autoportante, com Memorial Descritivo, Projeto da Base, Projeto da Torre e Videos.

É só *Acessar o site e em Downloads*  para ter acesso aos projetos !

É só 

 para ter acesso videos de montagem acesse no canal Youtube da Icasol !

Esperamos estar contribuindo para o seu empreendimento ou para a fabricação da sua própria torre.

Qualquer coisa basta me contatar!

Um abraço!

Assis Freitas - Icasol


_._
_ICASOL TORRE TELECOMUNICAÇÃO LTDA__CNPJ : 09.179.161/0001-69__Rua Jose Alexandre, 185 – Monte Castelo__CEP 60.320-740 – Fortaleza – Ceará__Fone (85) 3062.1257 – Zap (85) 98736.0623__Email : [email protected] www.icasol.ind.br_

----------

